# Focus Group: New World



## DDdiamonddog99 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi, 
I'm looking for people or a person who I can talk to get some feedback on some story idea. Here is my account with some work I did over the past five years: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dddiamonddog99/. It would be great if I could talk to someone about this. Here's my discord and telegram. 

Telegram: @DDdiamonddogbomber
Discord: eclin#8056


----------

